# majuscule et adresse mail



## macboy (20 Septembre 2004)

voilà
quelqu'un m'affirme que l'adresse email peuvent être écrits en majuscule?? et de plus cela change qqle chose... 
moi j'ai tjrs vu le contraire
comment faire pour argumenter ???
ts les liens et commentaires sont les bienvenue


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2004)

Alors:
- le nom de domaine (après le @) est insensible aux majuscules tu peux faire ce que tu veux.
- le nom du correspondant (avant le @) ça dépend du serveur en face (de réception).

Extait de la RFC 821 (SMTP): _In particular, in some hosts the user "smith" is different from the user "Smith"._

Cependant j'ai rarement vu un serveur mail où la casse compte. Le mien par exemple (enfin celui de mon hébergeur) ne pose pas de problème: tu peux aussi bien m'écrire à webmaster@spyroland.nes qu'à wEbMasTEr@SpyROLaNd.NeS (sauf que dans ce deuxème cas tu passeras pour un plouc  )


----------



## myckmack (21 Septembre 2004)

Intéressant à savoir. Merci de l'explication .


----------



## macboy (22 Septembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Alors:
> - le nom de domaine (après le @) est insensible aux majuscules tu peux faire ce que tu veux.
> - le nom du correspondant (avant le @) ça dépend du serveur en face (de réception).
> 
> ...



merci de l'info


----------

